# Cannot light LP heat n glo stove



## BPM (Oct 5, 2018)

hi I am attempting to light my heat n glo tiara stove.  The stove is LP. I have read everything. Ivan find about lighting this thing with no luck. Every article and the instructions mention a piezo igniter button I am supposed to press after holding down the gas control knob in the pilot position. I do not seem to have this magic igniter button. The stove has a power switch on top I turn it on and nothing happens. 

I am at a loss please help me!

Thank you
Bryan


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 5, 2018)

Is it a Tiara I or Tiara II? Can you post a pic of the gas valve?
It's located behind the door under the unit.


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 5, 2018)

Are you certain that you have a standing pilot stove? That model does come as an intermittent pilot ignition stove, and if that is what you have then there will not be a piezo ignitor.  If it is a standing pilot stove the ignitor may have failed and just not been replaced and lit by other means.  Can you post the exact model you have.  Maybe try going to your local heatnglo dealer and ask them if they can demonstrate how to use the stove or read the manual entirely.


----------



## BPM (Oct 7, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Is it a Tiara I or Tiara II? Can you post a pic of the gas valve?
> It's located behind the door under the unit.


don't know if it is a 1 or 2. Cannot locate the plate with that info.. Here is a photo.  Thank You


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 7, 2018)

Are you sure it's a Tiara?
They ALL have an Intermittent Pilot Ignition (IPI)
Yours doesn't. Can you post a pic of the ENTIRE unit?


----------



## BPM (Oct 7, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Are you sure it's a Tiara?
> They ALL have an Intermittent Pilot Ignition (IPI)
> Yours doesn't. Can you post a pic of the ENTIRE unit?


Yes I have the manual.


DAKSY said:


> Are you sure it's a Tiara?
> They ALL have an Intermittent Pilot Ignition (IPI)
> Yours doesn't. Can you post a pic of the ENTIRE unit?


sure thing


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 7, 2018)

Is THIS the first page of your manual?


----------



## BPM (Oct 7, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Is THIS the first page of your manual?


yes it does


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 7, 2018)

Hmmm...This is puzzling. Is there s power cord attached to the unit? 
Is the unit plugged into an electrical outlet? 
If so did you ensure there is 120vac at the outlet?


----------



## BPM (Oct 7, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Hmmm...This is puzzling. Is there s power cord attached to the unit?
> Is the unit plugged into an electrical outlet?
> If so did you ensure there is 120vac at the outlet?


yes to all


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 7, 2018)

All wiring connected?
Any in-line fuses?
Could be that your module has crapped out.
Can you post a pic of the pilot assembly?


----------



## BPM (Oct 7, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> All wiring connected?
> Any in-line fuses?
> Could be that your module has crapped out.
> Can you post a pic of the pilot assembly?


sure where do  I find the assembly?   is the module the square box on the back with wiring coming out of it.


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 7, 2018)

That is not an IPI valve.  I would just light the pilot with a grill lighter...


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2018)

Quite possibly. The wires will be attached with female spade connectors.
Can you get back there to get a pic?
Is there a cradle to put "D" sized batteries in?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2018)

Millbilly said:


> That is not an IPI valve.  I would just light the pilot with a grill lighter...



From a TECH standpoint,th at will work, but it doesn't solve the issue, 
& could lead to OTHER, more dangerous issues if the unit is not reassembled correctly. 
Safety is the #1 priority, especially when heating with gas.


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 8, 2018)

DAKSY did you see the picture of the valve he posted on post #4?  The box may be for a remote receiver.  Also I think most manufacturers consider removing and reinstalling the glass as an end user level procedure and it is safer to light the pilot with the glass of anyways.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2018)

Millbilly said:


> DAKSY did you see the picture of the valve he posted on post #4?  The box may be for a remote receiver.  Also I think most manufacturers consider removing and reinstalling the glass as an end user level procedure and it is safer to light the pilot with the glass of anyways.



Yeah, I saw the pic, Millbilly. Looks to me like the remote or the t-stat are not connected to the red & brown leads..
I have to disagree with PART of your statement above, I installed for MANY years, & some end users should
NEVER get involved with removing & re-securing glass fronts. I can't say that about the OP, since I do
not know what his technical abilities are...


----------



## BPM (Oct 8, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Quite possibly. The wires will be attached with female spade connectors.
> Can you get back there to get a pic?
> Is there a cradle to put "D" sized batteries in?


HI is tis what you are looking for.  BTW I am quite technical .. Installed my  water heater and did all the plumbing in my remolded kitchen as well has electrical work.

thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope. That's the junction box where the blower would be plugged in, if you had one...


----------



## BPM (Oct 9, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Nope. That's the junction box where the blower would be plugged in, if you had one...


ok. I do not see anything else on the back 0f the stove.  What now?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 9, 2018)

I am at a loss. How old is this unit? Are you the original owner? When was the last time it was lit?


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 9, 2018)

Now you light it like any other standing pilot valve....  like DAKSY said it looks like the circuitry to the valve is disconnected so you need to plug them into the connectors as shown in your manual.  This is a very easy fix but if this is not making sense you should hire a professional.


----------



## BPM (Oct 14, 2018)

Millbilly said:


> Now you light it like any other standing pilot valve....  like DAKSY said it looks like the circuitry to the valve is disconnected so you need to plug them into the connectors as shown in your manual.  This is a very easy fix but if this is not making sense you should hire a professional.


I got it lit. I located the ignitor box on the back of the stove and replaced the AA battery and that did the trick. Thank you for help.


----------



## Ashbash10 (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello, I just found your thread and I am having the same issue with our TIARA 1 heater. There is no igniter button/option. I was wondering where you found the igniter box at? From all your pictures, we have the same heater. Thank you so much!


----------

